# Burstner Argos - skylight blowout



## motomax (Oct 9, 2007)

On the way home from a lovely Weekend in Thetford... 

(The other half's birthday today... weather was suppose to be good.... let's get away I thought.)

We were well over half way back to Kent.. when disaster struck  
My son sits in the front with me.. and we were only about 15mins from M11/M25 Junction.. when I heard ..

"YOU NEED TO PULL OVER NOW"..

There had been a sudden rush of air... and M had quickly scanned to see the front right hand side of the skylight start to lift... then it was gone. All happened in a matter of seconds.

As the road was not particularly busy, we are immensley lucky that the window, which is rather large, caused no damage to others travelling. 

Yes.. we did responsibly retrieve what was left of the window from the inside lane of the carriage (wreckage now stored away in the garage). We returned on our way... fingers crossed for fine weather.

Back at home out has come the plastic sheeting and tape.. gone has gone any near plans for trips away. Our van will be 2 years old on the 1st May.. but to make things more difficult, W.S Thompson, the dealer we purchased her from is in N.Ireland. (Only dealer that had a 'nearly new' Argos available)

Got to start somewhere on tomorrow... OH JOY!!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

What make of window was it?


----------



## motomax (Oct 9, 2007)

Sorry.. should have made that a little clearer..

Not sure of soecific make... but it is the large curved overcab window.. approx 50 x 24 inches!! So not such a small opening in the roof!!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

motomax said:


> On the way home from a lovely Weekend in Thetford...
> 
> (The other half's birthday today... weather was suppose to be good.... let's get away I thought.)
> 
> ...


Hi Motomax

This is a problem that I have heard about before, and indeed it has happened to a member on hear (EdsMH) whilst in France I believe. Because this a known problem, albeit small, I would contact your dealer with that information in mind and see what they say. Good luck.

steve


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Chigman said:


> motomax said:
> 
> 
> > On the way home from a lovely Weekend in Thetford...
> ...


I would also emphasise that as it is the time of year that the van is in regular use, you want it sorted now. Dont let them mess you about, a part can be sent next day to the UK from Germany.


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Paul

I had the same problem as Steve mentions and have answered your PM. 

Your dealer should be able to agree to getting it done nearer home. I would stress to them the risk of further consequential damage if it is not sorted rapidly.

Good news is ours has given no trouble since being replaced nearly 3 years ago.

Regards

Ed


----------

